# Topics > Arts > Kinetic art >  Kinetic sculpture race, USA

## Airicist

Website - kineticgrandchampionship.com

facebook.com/KineticUniverse

twitter.com/KineticGC

Kinetic sculpture race on Wikipedia




> Kinetic sculpture races are organized contests of human-powered amphibious all-terrain works of art. The original cross country event, the World Championship Great Arcata To Ferndale Cross Country Kinetic Sculpture Race, now known as the Kinetic Grand Championship in Humboldt County, California, is also called the "Triathlon of the Art World" because art and engineering are combined with physical endurance during a three day cross country race that includes sand, mud, pavement, a bay crossing, a river crossing and major hills.

----------


## Airicist

Morgan's Slough 2010 

 Uploaded on Jun 2, 2010




> crossing the mouth of the Eel River and into Morgan's slough on the third day of the 2010 Kinetic Sculpture Race.

----------


## Airicist

Kinetic Grand Championship 2012 - Aerial Video 3/5 - South of Eureka 

Published on Jun 1, 2012

----------


## Airicist

2013 Baltimore Kinetic Sculpture Race

 Published on May 5, 2013




> Kinetic Sculptures are amphibious, human powered works of art custom built for the race. Each May, the American Visionary Art Museum (AVAM) hosts the East Coast Kinetic Sculpture Race Championship on the shore of Baltimores Inner Harbor in central Maryland. The eight-hour race covers 15 miles—mostly on pavement, but also including a trip into the Chesapeake Bay and through mud and sand.
> 
> Kinetic Sculpture Racing traces its roots to Ferndale, California in 1969 when artist Hobart Brown upgraded his sons tricycle into a 5-wheeled pentacycle that was part of a race down Main Street. (Hobart did not win.) Over the decades since, the California race evolved into a 3-day all-terrain Kinetic Grand Championship including treacherous sand dunes, water crossings, and elaborate sculptures and costumes.

----------


## Airicist

Kinetic Grand Championship 2012 - Aerial Video 2/5 - Dead Man's Drop 

Published on May 30, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Kinetic Grand Championship 2012 - Aerial Video 1/5 - Arcata Bottoms

Published on May 28, 2012

----------


## Airicist

2014 Baltimore Kinetic Sculpture Race 

 Published on May 3, 2014




> See the prerace preparations and quirky traditions, the exciting race start, and thrilling high speed downhill runs!
> 
> The 16th annual Baltimore Kinetic Sculpture Race featuring: Phoenix, Bumpo, PLATYPUS LOST, Chessie, The Astral Plane, ACE, Cornography, Max's Rat Patrol, Good Dog, Fire, Tick Tock the Croc, and many more!!
> 
> Kinetic Sculptures are amphibious, human powered works of art custom built for the race. Each May, the American Visionary Art Museum (AVAM) hosts the East Coast Kinetic Sculpture Race Championship on the shore of Baltimore's Inner Harbor in central Maryland. The eight-hour race covers 15 miles—mostly on pavement, but also including a trip into the Chesapeake Bay and through mud and sand.
> 
> Kinetic Sculpture Racing traces its roots to Ferndale, California in 1969 when artist Hobart Brown upgraded his sons tricycle into a 5-wheeled pentacycle that was part of a race down Main Street. (Hobart did not win.) Over the decades since, the California race evolved into a 3-day all-terrain Kinetic Grand Championship including treacherous sand dunes, water crossings, and elaborate sculptures and costumes.
> 
> Watch in 1080p! Be sure to hit the like button!

----------


## Airicist

Arcata Bottoms Aerial - Kinetic Grand Championship 2014 1/4 

Published on Jun 5, 2014




> This is aerial video shot of the Kinetic Grand Championship 2014, a 3-day race along California's northern coast from Arcata to Ferndale. Racers compete for glory in all variety of people-powered kinetic contraptions, pedaling along roads, the beach... even through the Humboldt Bay!
> The racers were fresh and eager to test their sculptures on this arduous course. Aerial footage shot by Chad Johnson & Kevan Stone of AirCam Pacific.

----------


## Airicist

Aerial of Dead Man's Drop - Kinetic Grand Championship 2014 2/4 

 Published on Jun 11, 2014




> This is aerial video shot of the Kinetic Grand Championship 2014, a 3-day race along California's northern coast from Arcata to Ferndale. Racers compete for glory in all variety of people-powered kinetic contraptions, pedaling along roads, the beach... even through the Humboldt Bay!
> The racers were fresh and eager to test their sculptures on this arduous course. Aerial footage shot by Chad Johnson & Kevan Stone of AirCam Pacific.

----------


## Airicist

Ferndale Aerial - Kinetic Grand Championship 2014 4/4 

Published on Jun 19, 2014

----------

